# Housebreaking help needed!



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I would control his water intake, put him on a water schedule, you can also use ice cubes throughout the day as well to make sure he's getting plenty of water and you know when he's getting it. Take him out quite soon after each water/ice cube session! Good luck!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

He's still kinda young to fully get that he's not supposed to pee in the house - especially if he's been having accidents. Each accident teaches him that it's okay to pee in the house, especially if you're not there to see it happen and remind him in the act that it's not the correct thing.

Couple ideas:

ZERO UNSUPERVISED TIME! If you can't see him, crate him! Or keep him tethered to you on a leash so you can always see him. Then he can't sneak off and pee.

Keep water down at all times, but maybe not an entire bowl full... or freeze a couple bowls of water so he can lick on the giant ice block in the bowl for hydration but can't suck down an entire bowl....or monitor his drinking and cut him off after X number of slurps. Sometimes puppies are great at knowing when they need water, but not always how much they need at a time. Might also want to speak with the vet to rule out any medical reason behind excessive thirst.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree with the watering schedule. We did this with Brady by giving him water with his meals. We also took away his water after 7pm, and we gave him ice cubes the rest of the evening. 

Even now at 7 months he still loves water. He has a small water dish that we refill peridically, but we don't keep it brimming full or else he'd drink and drink and drink.


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

My dog was a year old when I got her. She wouldn't stop peeing either in the house or mostly in our screened in porch. I cut her water back a little. Then I got her favorite food (hotdogs) ready and took her out on the leash and I had to wait till she decided to pee outside. As soon as she got through peeing, I shoved a peace of hotdog in her mouth and started giving a lot of good girls. It took her about a week to get perfect but it happens fast once she got the idea.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Riley was pretty easy to house train but thats because we work from home and someone is ALWAYS with her. I've heard something about dogs getting sick from ice cubes, maybe something related to a bloat type situation? I'm not positive but I used to give my dogs ice all the time and nothing has happened. 

You might want to get him check out at the vet to rule out any medical problems about the drinking. 

We started with a command to go pee or poo ours is "Hurry Up" everytime she would do her business outside we would say "hurry Up" and then praise her and say good girl when shes done. Shes about 7 months now and she will go on command almost every time, unless she just went. Also using treats might be a good idea but it didnt work good for us because she was so fixated on the treat she wouldnt go. Good luck and he will learn with time


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

It took lots of hard work to get my Karlie trained. I agree with it you can't see her crate her. My Karlie used to sneak downstairs if I wasn't looking. I kept her tied to me in the house and that worked really great. She still to this day will not ask to go outside, I have to ask her and she will give me a small wimper and outside she goes. She poops on demand!!!! I am so proud!!!!

Don't get discouraged it will get better with time. You think it will never end and then that is cleared up and another issue comes along.

I love Golden Puppies..........what a challenge!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you should try cutting back on the water. I also do what Brady's mom said, I give Maddie water with her meals. But if she's been running around and seems really thirsty I'll give her some water. I also don't give her any water after 7 pm, I did give her a couple ice cube tonight because I took her on a walk. And if I can't see her, she is in her crate!


----------



## ScottieNBaileysMom (Jun 1, 2008)

Our golden has been surprisingly lucky to housetrain, but we crate our dogs and the breeder kept the dogs outside. Our sheltie however, we had more difficulty housetraining because he got giardia and then got a UTI. Seems whenever he was having problems having accidents in the house, it was because there was an underlying medical issue. 

So far no accidents with our golden... but try crating your dog, taking him out every 3-4 hours and limiting the water intake. If you are still having troubles after that, a check with the vet might be in order.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree with the advice about water control. 

Penny got the idea right away that she should pee outside. Didn't get the "don't go in the house' idea as fast.

One day I followed her around...as in devoted myself to only that...until I saw her squat. I hollered "Nooooooooooo" scooped her up from behind (yes, kind of had pee everywhere) and took her outside. She was startled by the sudden airborne-ness of it all and how quickly she was outside, but that made the impression I was looking for. She GOT IT after that and never had another accident. Of course, I continued to be very vigilant about crating her if I couldn't watch her, making sure she was by my side all the time, regular pee breaks, and lots of praise.

She was, and sometimes still is, an excited peer. Here's an easy clean up tip.
Save empty bread bags and use them as plastic gloves. Put your hand in the bag and grab paper towel to clean up the puddle. Grasping the wet paper towel, pull the bag down over your hand so the paper towel is inside the bag. Tie it in a knot and you're all done. I hate touching dog pee with my bare fingers. Then you should go over the spot with a neutralizing cleaner to remove the urine smell.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Great advice from everyone. He should never be unsupervised - I put Benny in the crate even if I have to take an important phone call and I know I won't be able to watch him 100%. Another thought - check the sodium content on his food. When Ben was on RX food - he was drinking constantly. When he went off, he began to drink a more normal amount.


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I agree with the watering schedule. We did this with Brady by giving him water with his meals. We also took away his water after 7pm, and we gave him ice cubes the rest of the evening.
> 
> Even now at 7 months he still loves water. He has a small water dish that we refill peridically, but we don't keep it brimming full or else he'd drink and drink and drink.


 Is the second golden in your signature a field golden because it looks EXACTLY like mine?


----------

